# Corsair-Vengeance-LPX 3000Mhz - OC failed



## kroiba (6. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

ich besitze das Mainboard Asus Z170 Pro gaming zusammen mit den folgendem RAM:

16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit

Wenn ich im Bios (neuste Version) das XMP-Profile aktiviere, dann bootet der Computer  viel länger als mit der Standard -Frequenz (2133mhz) und gelegentlich erscheint auch die Meldung "overclock failed"...Was  mach ich falsch? Ist das RAM nicht mit dem MAinboard kompatibel? 

EDIT: auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des RAM´s wird mein Mainboard auch nicht erwähnt...-.-

http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/download-files/manuals/dram/DDR4-Compatibility.pdf

Welche Werte muss ich für diesen RAM im Bios per hand einstellen, damit er stabil läuft?

Auf der Produkthomepage ist auch nur die Rede von einer kompatibiltät mit X99-Boards


----------



## Xanten (6. Oktober 2015)

Tatsächlich gibt es Mobo-Ram-Kombos die miteinander nicht können. Und wenn Dein Mobo nicht in der Liste aufgeführt ist...
Bevor Du aber im UEFI rumfuschelst, einfach mal andere Rams rein, XMP laden und sehen was passiert. Übrigens ist der Leistungsunterschied zw. 2133 und 3000 eher gering. 
Auch ne Möglichkeit, behalte Deine Rams und lass sie einfach normal laufen 
mfG


----------



## kroiba (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein Freund hat das identische Mainboard, aber mit G-Skill Ripjaws am laufen. Da funktioniert alles tadellos mit dem XMP-Profil. Weder längere Bootzeiten oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme....

Ich habe extra mehr Geld ausgegeben um zu übertakten, daher geb ich mich nicht damit zufrieden die RAM´s nur auf 2133MHz laufen zu lassen, auch wenn es nur eine geringen Leistungssprung gibt.


----------



## Ryle (6. Oktober 2015)

Erhöhe mal die VCCSA (System Agent) Spannung auf 1,1-1,15V und eventuell auch VCCIO auf ~1,15-1,2 und schaue ob sich was verbessert. Ohne angehobenen SA wird das mit den meisten Kits bei 2666 aufwärts nämlich nichts. Kann aber auch an der Kompatibilität liegen, aber zunächst würde ich den Rest ausschließen.
Außerdem solltest du schauen, ob du nicht auch automatisch nen höheren CPU Takt anliegen hast. Da bei 3000er RAM wohl noch der BCLK verändert wurde kann es durchaus sein, dass die CPU nun höher taktet, und ohne Spannungserhöhung macht die das eventuell auch wieder nicht mit.


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Oktober 2015)

Oder bei aktiviertem XMP die Spannung des RAM wieder auf Auto setzten. Ein Bios Update könnte auch Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## kroiba (6. Oktober 2015)

wooty1337 schrieb:


> Oder bei aktiviertem XMP die Spannung des RAM wieder auf Auto setzten. Ein Bios Update könnte auch Abhilfe schaffen.



Bios ist auf der neusten Version!

Welche Timings muss ich eigentlich für diesen RAM in BIOS eingeben?


----------



## wooty1337 (6. Oktober 2015)

15-17-17-35


----------



## kroiba (6. Oktober 2015)

Ok...Wenn ich das XMP-Profil aktiviere und die Spannung auf "AUTO" stelle, dann funtkioniert es ohen Probleme.

Am Anfang beim booten dreht aber irgend ein Lüfter immer sehr hoch und dann kurze Zeit später  wieder langsamer...Aber nur wenn ich übertakte...normal?


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Oktober 2015)

Die Kombination haben wir auch getestet intern im Labor und bisher keine Probleme feststellen können. Ob das hochdrehen der Lüfter normal ist, muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## wooty1337 (8. Oktober 2015)

Normalerweise drehen die Lüfter der Grafikkarte beim booten einmal auf. Wenn es ein Lüfter ist, der übers PWM-Signal gespeist wird könnte das natürlich auch sein. Bleibt die Frage warum nur beim OC?


----------

